# Ford 2000 year 1972 Starter



## shock (Dec 8, 2010)

Anyone know the part number for a 1972 Ford 2000 3 cyl gas tractor starter?

Would you trust buying a starter off Amazon ? 

Thanks


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

Here's the parts manual with the starter you should need. 

http://partstore.agriculture.newhol...Winger/parts-search.html#epc::mr64888ar677366

Is the starter totally ruined or can it be rebuilt? It's often lots cheaper to rebuild than replace.


----------



## shock (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm sure it can be rebuilt. Right now 9/10 time it pushes the starter gear out, but it doesn't "catch" the flywheel and freespins. After about the 10th time, it will catch the flywheel and turn the tractor over like it's supposed to.

I'm assuming it's the starter. I have it off and am going to run to auto parts store and have them check it. I didn't notice anything wrond with the flkywheel like bent teeth or chipped teeth that would be a problem, nor did I notice anything on the starter wheel.......that's what the problem described as above is....again, assumed it was a starter?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy shock, welcome to the tractor forum.

The P/N for your starter is D7NN11001A. See RM-MN's parts diagram.

I installed a rebuilt starter (4-5 years ago) from my dealership, and I can tell you that it works great. My old starter was chewing up the ring gear (I filed all of the burrs off of the ring gear). I don't remember the price. Messick's charges $195 for a rebuilt starter.

I believe that Messick's sells an aftermarket starter for your tractor P/N D7NN11001AGV ($121). 

I wouldn't be afraid of an aftermarket starter if it had the same part number.


----------



## shock (Dec 8, 2010)

sixbales said:


> Howdy shock, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> The P/N for your starter is D7NN11001A. See RM-MN's parts diagram.
> 
> ...



Thanks sixbales! I don't know of a reputable rebuilder, so aftermarket is a better choice for me probably.

Thanks for the info, and the welcome !


----------



## shock (Dec 8, 2010)

*STarter*



shock said:


> Thanks sixbales! I don't know of a reputable rebuilder, so aftermarket is a better choice for me probably.
> 
> Thanks for the info, and the welcome !



Update: I took the starter to a NAPA auto parts store to get checked. The guy seemed quite knowledgeable, about starters. Actually called out the starter without me telling him.

He hooked it up and gave it power and Starter gear pushed out and spun like a bandit.

He said it all tested good, albeit retracted a little slow - he said to clean it up, it works fine.

The problem of course, is that I expected him to tell me it was bad, and I could just buy a new starter with confidence that it would fix my uissue.

Now, not sure at all. Thoughts?


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Make certain the starter has the correct number of teeth on the drive gear.
My skid steer had never been updated to the newer 10 tooth drive and flywheel ring gear combination so when I had the starter rebuilt, they put a 10 tooth drive gear in the starter.

I had to take it back and have them order a 9 tooth instead since the early model skid steers like mine used 9 tooth drive gears and a different flywheel ring gear than the 10 tooth drive gear.

HTH,
Mark


----------



## shock (Dec 8, 2010)

TraderMark said:


> Make certain the starter has the correct number of teeth on the drive gear.
> My skid steer had never been updated to the newer 10 tooth drive and flywheel ring gear combination so when I had the starter rebuilt, they put a 10 tooth drive gear in the starter.
> 
> I had to take it back and have them order a 9 tooth instead since the early model skid steers like mine used 9 tooth drive gears and a different flywheel ring gear than the 10 tooth drive gear.
> ...


Thanks Mark - I'll count the teeth tomorrow and ensure I order a similar number


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

shock said:


> Thanks Mark - I'll count the teeth tomorrow and ensure I order a similar number


Before you spend the money on a new starter that may not fix the problem, check all the wire connections. If your starter doesn't get enough amperage it will not spin hard enough to push that gear into position. Battery cables get corroded and can cause that problem as can a battery that is weak. Sometimes the ground end of the battery cable needs cleaned up too so make sure to check all connections.. 

Get a helper (wife?) to try to start the tractor while you use a voltmeter. First check the battery voltage, then check the battery voltage when your helper is trying to start the engine. It should be about 12.6 or slightly higher and shouldn't drop below about 10 volts when cranking.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

IF all seems to be well, pursue the voltage issue that the members have mentioned. The starters on my older tractors will spin and not engage if the battery is not up to snuff, or a ground is weak.


----------



## shock (Dec 8, 2010)

RM-MN said:


> Before you spend the money on a new starter that may not fix the problem, check all the wire connections. If your starter doesn't get enough amperage it will not spin hard enough to push that gear into position. Battery cables get corroded and can cause that problem as can a battery that is weak. Sometimes the ground end of the battery cable needs cleaned up too so make sure to check all connections..
> 
> Get a helper (wife?) to try to start the tractor while you use a voltmeter. First check the battery voltage, then check the battery voltage when your helper is trying to start the engine. It should be about 12.6 or slightly higher and shouldn't drop below about 10 volts when cranking.


I did notice some corrosion on one of the cables. The battery is only 2 months old, once it does catch the ring gear it turns the tractor over nicely. It's the engagement of the ring gear that seems to be the issue.

I'll try to get a voltage meter on it next time I'm at the farm. The wife is always with me, so I do have another set of hands.

Thanks


----------



## shock (Dec 8, 2010)

pogobill said:


> IF all seems to be well, pursue the voltage issue that the members have mentioned. The starters on my older tractors will spin and not engage if the battery is not up to snuff, or a ground is weak.


Will check the cables next before purchasing a starter....Thanks !


----------

